# Mechanical room offa bathroom



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Live in ontario canada, im trying to rember if theres a code regarding if u can acess a furnace room thru a bathroom. Thre will be 2 doors 1 to enter the bathroom n the other door goes stright in the furnace room is this allowed, i know the bedroom code. But for some reason i think u cant do this... Maybe im wrong.. Please help thank u


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't see an issue, as long as there is enough combustion air for the gas appliances, with the bathroom fan going.


----------



## Vince88 (Oct 14, 2011)

*Water heater off of a washroom*

In the gas code that is in effect for Ontario B149.1-05 7.26.1 has been revoked and substituted as follows; 
"a water heater, unless of the direct vent type shall not be installed, in a bathroom, bedroom, or any enclosure where sleeping accommodation is provided. An enclosure containing the water heater shall not be accessed by a pedestrian door which can be opened from the bathroom or bedroom"

It is also defined in the code that a bathroom is any room used primarily for bathing and containing a bathtub and or shower.

So going based on this if there is a water heater in that furnace room that would not be allowed. 

I would say if you are in doubt install a direct vent appliance or speak to your TSSA inspector.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Vince88 said:


> In the gas code that is in effect for Ontario B149.1-05 7.26.1 has been revoked and substituted as follows;
> "a water heater, unless of the direct vent type shall not be installed, in a bathroom, bedroom, or any enclosure where sleeping accommodation is provided. An enclosure containing the water heater shall not be accessed by a pedestrian door which can be opened from the bathroom or bedroom"
> 
> It is also defined in the code that a bathroom is any room used primarily for bathing and containing a bathtub and or shower.
> ...


 




Hey Vince, please post us an intro in the introduction section; years in the trade, licenses held, etc.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Such things are governed by the building code. Here a gas water heater or furnace cannot be in the bedroom or a closet which communicates with a bedroom. I seem to recall an exception could be made if the combustion air was totally from OUTSIDE the bedroom/bathroom. Haven't ever actually seen an install like that, so I am not positive.
I have seen a lot of installs which were NOT compliant. Usually from the 40's or '50s, and over the years HO did the WH replacement without permit, so they never got snatched up until they finally had to have a WH replacement by a plumber WITH a permit!!!!!!!


----------



## SweecTOR (11 mo ago)

It is best to Google this question or contact people who understand this. To be honest, the only thing I understand about this thread is the bathroom, haha. The rest is all alien to me. I don't understand a bit. What code do you need, and for what? Although I recently did repairs with my father in my house, and we did repairs in the bathroom, I still don't understand what you're talking about, to be honest. Still, I strongly recommend that you contact specialists on this issue. By the way, when we were doing repairs with my father, his friend advised us to buy bathroom tiles on this site Phoenix Bathrooms, and it's good that we were able to find the color and size that we needed.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

SweecTOR said:


> It is best to Google this question or contact people who understand this. To be honest, the only thing I understand about this thread is the bathroom, haha.


The other thing you didn’t understand is the forum rules. Please follow them.


----------

